# Double Down!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

typing this story doesn't do it justice, you have to hear it. so my little brother is leaving for Vancouver, Canada in 20 days for the next 2 years. We got out on 1 last outing him, my dad and I. we had been getting into some good turkey action always coming up just a little short, and having plenty of opportunity to take a jake which we had kept on the back burner. Saturday morning we got screwed on the morning hunt, we'd all split up and hunt separate areas, but we all had dropped the ball. After arriving back at camp sitting around the smoldering fire and drinking Dr. Pepper after MtDew we decided all three of us would go on a ride to look over some new country in search of a spot to listen in the evening and perhaps while were out we'd sit and just call. throughout the day at any given point one of us would sit and call. We would have luck calling in hens and jakes. we get way down in this meadow and its windy as can be, we look up and see a hen standing there which had seen us and slowly made her way out. we looked around and said to ourselves "we dont have nothing better to do" so we set up some decoys and we each sat down facing a different direction, I was thinking that finally I can take a nap, being 1:00pm. my dad starts scratching the call, once,...twice............three times. i'm looking around. I hear my brother whisper through the blowing ponderosas "hey nate"! and I look over and there is a big OL red and blue head flippin gobbler coming right for us. its coming from directly behind my dad so I gave him hand signals to stop calling i'll take over and to grab your gun. I'm looking at my dad already sitting still and you could see his body starting to become ingrown to the tree, it was like a whole new level of holding still. the gobbler comes across the way, down and up the rise into the meadow 15 yards directly behind my dad, but when he popped up there were 2 gobblers!!!! HOLY S! is this happening? by now they are making there way into the meadow moving off my dad's right side feeding on the grass, by now my brother and I are on our guns waiting for a good safe clear shot while my dad has turned into a tree stump because he could not move not even to look, but my dad sees Austin and I moving into a shooting stance so he rolls over with his gun into position and that gobbler stuck his head up and looked right at him. thats about the time I started the party, BOOM! he goes down. Austin, BOOM!...BOOM! his goes down. Holy judus H. priest!! DID THAT JUST HAPPEN??? 2 toms doing the death flop, the rest as they say is in the bag. they were 48 yards I was using 3" #5 with a kicks gobblin thunder tube, my brother was using 3" #4 with a jellyhead. my brother got it all on his gopro. I didn't realize I had my sunglasses on until I looked at the pictures. we were supposed to stay there until sunday noonish but my dad said he didn't care to get a turkey and would rather end it on that high, that one is going down in the books.................sorry for the long story..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

VERY, very nice!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice birds!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that is one of the awesomest stories I've read on here in quite a while!! Way to liven up the forum!
Congrats to all three of you, and you should post up the GoPro video of it when you get a chance.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Way to get it done Nate!! That is an awesome hunt that will be remembered for years to come! Congrats on two sweet birds!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great birds and an incredible memory for each of you! Congrats!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's awesome....not very often you get to score a double! Congrats.

copple2


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations! And what a nice send-off for your little bro!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys, i'v brined this bird for 40 hours now, he'll be going in the smoker tomorrow morning at 5am!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great story and big time congrats on a hunt you'll remember forever. Reminds me of the time in OK when a buddy and I had 4 toms come in one morning, and all four came home with us. That particular County allowed two birds per season and you could shoot them on the same day. Never again have I had that happen, but it was awesome!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet story! and that folks is what can happen at the crossroads of *opportunity* and *preparation*!


----------

